# Flux toe strap replacement?



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

How about you use google to find a phone number, and your cell phone, and figure it out.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Wanted some feedback first, possibly by someone who has had some success. Have you had any success?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Flux doesn't make a binding big enough for my foot.

But I'd call them before asking on a forum. You've spent more time asking on here than it would've taken to call.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

I have no clue, but I'm sure they will give it to you, the people over there are pretty dang chill and cool.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Call them and you should have success. They have always been very good with customer service in the past.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

So I was finally able to contact Flux. They said they don't have any Feedback toe straps left but if I wanted to purchase some PR15 straps they would work with the binding. The straps are $20 a piece and the ratchets are $10 a piece and it'll be $12 shipping. That adds up to $72 for replacements. Looks like I'm riding my Unions again this year.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

$72 for replacement parts?? you fucking kidding me? just wait till early January when everything starts to go on sale


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Extremo said:


> So I was finally able to contact Flux. They said they don't have any Feedback toe straps left but if I wanted to purchase some PR15 straps they would work with the binding. The straps are $20 a piece and the ratchets are $10 a piece and it'll be $12 shipping. That adds up to $72 for replacements. Looks like I'm riding my Unions again this year.


There is no way it was "a piece", Burton ultrawoopdeedoo toe straps this year are 39.00. Don't you still have the old ratchets?

FLux sent me disks, two sets, paid for shipping.....I highly doubt they would misplace something so badly. Maybe a rep will reply here.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

This is the message they sent me.

Hey Chris,

So we are out of the white Feedback FTMS. We have white PR15 straps that we can offer you if you would like to try those. Each strap is $20 and each ratchet is $10 plus shipping. Please let us know if you would like to purchase these. Send your CC information (card name, number, exp date, sec code, name on card). 

Hope to help you out!

FLUX

$12 shipping was the lowest quote I could find with one method through USPS being as high as $19. 

I wouldn't mind paying $40 for replacements, but $72 is more than half the total cost of the PR15 binding brand new. Burtons replacement comes with latters, straps, and ratchets for $40. I'll prob pick that up instead. Although I'd prefer the Flux.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Keep calling Flux, here's my experience with them. The first time I called them for parts I was told they were waiting for a shipment and would ship the part, no charge, within a couple of weeks. I waited three weeks then called again, this time I was told the part I needed was not available, and would never be available, they offered a substitution in a different color for $20.

The part I needed was the cover that goes over the high back adjustments, It fell off the first day I used the bindings. It wasn't worth $20 to me and i thought it should have been covered under warranty anyway but i was told that parts falling off was not breakage and therefor not covered.

I waited another couple of days then called a third time, I talked to a different guy each time and on the third time the correct part was suddenly available and shipped no charge. 

I replaced the part, sold the bindings and happily went back to riding Burton bindings.


----------

